
Darpa Lays Out Tech for 100-Year Starship Program - jaybol
http://www.innovationnewsdaily.com/darpa-100-year-starship-2059/
======
mathodical
Someone should tell them that they are doing a poor job at gathering input.
They need to be sure to extend the deadline once or twice and market it like
crazy. It should be available in every language and listed in Google for every
country in every language. There needs to be a significant reward in gold (not
any currency) for solutions/ideas chosen. If the U.S. offered up 2% of their
gold supply (hell, the dollar will devalue anyway so what the hell do we
care?) for this purpose, I'm sure that countries and private industry around
the world would be interested in helping out.

